# Bạn có biết sự khác biệt giữa tinh dầu dưỡng thể, tinh dầu và tinh chất hoa?



## nusy (11/7/18)

*Có nhiều người vẫn nhầm lẫn giữa tinh dầu dưỡng thể và tinh dầu.*
Gần đây, việc sử dụng các sản phẩm thiên nhiên để dưỡng thể được rất nhiều người quan tâm. Tuy nhiên, nếu không phân biệt rõ tính chất, sản phẩm thiên nhiên có thể bị giảm giá trị. Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu sâu hơn vè tinh dầu dưỡng thể, tinh dầu và tinh chất hoa để sở hữu một làn da khỏe khoắn bạn nhé!

*1. HERBAL BODY OILS (TINH DẦU THẢO DƯỢC DƯỠNG THỂ)*
Khi nhắc đến các chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên, dầu là một nhóm sản phẩm khá phong phú với các thành phần dưỡng da tốt. Trong đó, tinh dầu dưỡng thể – loại dầu được chiết xuất từ các loại thảo mộc thiên nhiên vẫn luôn chiếm được tình cảm của phái đẹp. Những loại tinh dầu dưỡng thể được sử dụng phổ biến bao gồm dầu ô liu, dầu jojoba, dầu hạt cải, dầu dừa, dầu bơ, và dầu rum. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể chắt lọc tinh chất của các loại hoa để sử dụng như dầu dưỡng thể.



​
Có nhiều cách để tinh dầu dưỡng thể phát huy tối đa công dụng trên làn da của bạn. Đối với những ai thích tắm bồn, một vài giọt tinh dầu nhỏ vào nước ấm sẽ giúp thư giãn cơ thể và giữ ẩm cho da. Tuy nhiên, cách hiệu quả và phổ biến nhất là dùng tinh dầu để massage cơ thể. Nhờ độ trơn và thẩm thấu tốt, các loại dầu này đều là những ứng cử viên cho việc massage. Dù khi nhìn vào bạn sẽ thấy đọng lại một lớp dầu bóng nhưng cảm giác khi sờ lại vô cùng mềm mịn mà không gây nhờn dính.

Ngoài công dụng nuôi dưỡng da, các loại dầu kể trên còn có khả năng tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch của cơ thể. Cụ thể là bằng cách đào thải những độc tố trong cơ thể ra ngoài. Sau một ngày dài căng thẳng, vài giọt tinh dầu dưỡng thể sẽ giúp hồi phục tinh thần, giải tỏa căng thẳng và chăm sóc làn da.

*2. ESSENTIAL OILS (TINH DẦU)*
Tinh dầu là một loại chất lỏng được tinh chế có trong các tế bào chuyên biệt từ các bộ phận của cây cỏ thực vật (lá, hoa, rễ, vỏ). Sở dĩ chúng được gọi là tinh dầu bởi những tinh chất như mùi hương hoặc một số thuộc tính dược liệu mạnh có trong thực vật đã được chuyển thành các chất lỏng không tan trong nước. Người ta thường chiết xuất tinh dầu từ thảo dược bằng cách chưng cất hơi nước hoặc ép lạnh. Tinh dầu được cho là dung dịch rất đặc và mạnh và cần được sử dụng thận trọng. Do đó, đối với những loại tin dầu nguyên chất, bạn nên pha loãng trước khi sử dụng.

Một cách để phân biệt tinh dầu (Essential Oils) và tinh dầu dưỡng thể (Herbal Body Oils) là dựa vào độ bốc hơi của dầu. Nếu bạn thoa tinh dầu dưỡng thể lên da, làn da của bạn sẽ trở nên trơn bóng còn đối với tinh dầu thì không. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể kiểm tra bằng cách nhỏ một giọt tinh dầu lên vải và chúng sẽ bốc hơi theo thời gian mà không để lại dấu vết nào như dầu dưỡng thể.



​
Người ta thường sử dụng tinh dầu như là một chất thơm thông thường. Khi đốt, tinh dầu sẽ tỏa mùi hương phục hồi sự cân bằng của cơ thể. Ngoài ra, tinh dầu còn được ứng dụng trong việc làm đẹp da. Với khả năng thẩm thấu tốt qua da, hấp thu trực tiếp qua màng tế bào, tinh dầu làm chậm quá trình lão hóa, dưỡng mềm và làm trắng da… Vì có đặc tính khá mạnh nên khi sử dụng tinh dầu trực tiếp, bạn cần hòa tan với các loại dầu nền trước khi massage.

*3. FLOWER ESSENCES (TINH CHẤT HOA)*
Tinh chất hoa (Flower Essences) được xem là một dạng chế phẩm vi lượng đồng căn (homeopathic) khi hoa được ngâm lâu ngày trong nước, sau đó chắt lọc lấy tinh chất và được bảo quản bằng rượu. Dành cho những ai chưa biết chế phẩm vi lượng đồng căn, đây được xem là phương pháp y học điều trị các loại bệnh bằng chế phẩm được pha loãng. Tinh chất hoa sau khi hoàn thiện thường được chứa trong những chai nhỏ và sử dụng như phương thuốc (remedy) bằng cách nhỏ vào trong nước hoặc dùng nguyên chất để uống.

Được phát minh bởi Edward Bach – người chữa trị theo phép vi lượng đồng căn vào những năm 1930, tinh chất hoa được xem là biện pháp khắc phục và chữa lành vấn đề tinh thần chứ không phải là phương thuốc để điều trị bệnh tật.  Edward Bach đã sáng chế ra phương pháp này với 38 loại tinh chất hoa khác nhau. Đối với ông, mỗi loại hoa đều có ý nghĩa về riêng để chữa trị về mặt tâm linh. Để chọn ra một loại tinh chất phù hợp với bản thân, bạn cần hiểu rõ về tính cách hoặc cảm xúc ở thời điểm hiện tại. Ví dụ, tinh chất hoa kim ngân sẽ giúp cho những người luôn sống trong quá khứ có thể tìm thấy niềm vui ở hiện tại.



​
Không giống như tinh dầu dưỡng thể hoặc tinh dầu, tinh chất hoa không có mùi hương rõ ràng và không có tác dụng về mặt điều trị khoa học. Tuy vậy, những tinh chất này lại mang công dụng tác động tích cực đến cơ thể, cảm xúc và tâm trí. Điều đó có nghĩa là tinh chất hoa sẽ giúp giải quyết về gốc rễ tâm lý của căn bệnh chứ không phải đi sâu vào điều trị mặt thể chất.

Hiện nay, tinh chất hoa cũng được sử dụng như một liệu pháp chăm sóc da nổi tiếng. Bằng cách kết hợp chúng với những hoạt chất khác để điều trị mọi vấn đề của da.
​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

